# Getting closer!



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Ruthie is getting closer. Her udder really grew over the past few days and she has doubled in size this past few weeks. 

So for fun, pick a due date and # of kids.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I say BIG twins and Jan 7, 2010


----------



## General Brown (Jan 10, 2008)

Twins....Jan. 5th


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I say twin doelings Born January 11th!

When was she bred by the way? No due date for her?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Triplets! Jan 14th  woo-hoo!!!


----------



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

Twins January 8th. Buckling and doeling. Let us know!!


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

No due date, she came to me bred. So I am waiting and waiting and waiting.LOL!

Here are the pictures I took on dec 14th and then from now. She has changed quick. I hope the kids are not to big. She is bred to a Saanen(sp please correct me!)This big a change in 2 weeks. Is this normal???


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

WOW what a change. Still saying BIG twins but may have to change the date to a little sooner. Is she a First timer? My Saanen/Boer cross was 16lbs at birth but she was a single. Twins should be a little smaller but both breeds have babies that are a bit on the large side.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

This is her second time. She had twins last time but they were full boers. 
I have her on camera to be sure to not miss the kidding. 
You can see her at:
http://holly.camstreams.com/


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

That camera is WAY COOL!!!


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

gonna say twins, boy and girl. Udder looks nice.


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

twins, and Jan 8, cool cam!


----------



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

I went to look at the cam....all I see is black with a white blotch in the middle. Nothing distinguishable?? Is this just me?


----------



## desertshi (Jul 23, 2008)

oh..now I have two spooky glaring lights...like cat eyes in headlights! LOL. She's watching me! aaah! LOLOL. Just kidding (no pun intended.) But really, I don't see anything else. Does anyone else have this problem? It would be cool to watch the kidding!


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

There is nothing in there right now... I put her out to stretch. She will be back n this afternoon.
Thanks for checking it out! We usually sit around and watch her at night and chat LOL....
One of my friends says that he always sees evil laser goat eyes! Hahahah


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

I think she will have twins and will kid Feb. 12th.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I just told hubby I want one of those cameras for my birthday (nov) or Christmas...long wait! I showed it to him but she must be out stretching. We'll check it out again later tonight. I'll make the popcorn! lol!


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

Two boys and one girl on the 6th.


Based on nothing but wanted a different answer than everyone else.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok she is back in for the night. She is walking like her hips are out of joint.

She was even flirting with Fester the buck. Gretta did that the day she was in labor... weird. 

We will be on later chatting so check in if yall want. 
The cam I use is a wireless baby monitor by Kinfo. I plug in a dazzle and set it up on camstreams for free.

Hope to see yall there!


----------



## gonepostal (Dec 27, 2009)

How neat! Looks like she's intent on eating something right now in the corner!


----------



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm saying 3 days... her tail looks loose and she's acting.. not agitated, but certainly more restless than I'd think she would be.

My kidding experience is very limited though, and my last doe kidded in the 3hrs between barn visits (no streaming, nothing to indicate that she was that close), so.. my opinion is worth about... .01


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

this camera is so cool! love her buddy!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

What is that black thing!!! Is it a baby???

edit...OMG! it's a chicken!! LOL! I thought I was the first one to see the first baby lol!!!!


----------



## eross230 (Apr 28, 2006)

That black thing must be the midwife!


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

I say twins on 1/12. I love your barn cam. Maybe we'll all get to watch he kid.


----------



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

Just realized I forgot to put in number of kids.

I'm saying triplets... just 'cause :happy:


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey yall I want you to change to a user name so I know who yall are on the cam chat put HT after your name!
Yes those are my New Jersey Giant Chickens, lately she has started to butt them out of her space lol.
I hope she goes soon without complications. I will leave the cam on 24/7 now until after the kids are born.
Her stall is 5 1/2 w x 12 deep. Hope its not to far for yall to see.
The corner has a waste basket with a hole for hay and the water is hocked to the bottom half of the door below the cam for easy filling. I usually put her feed in the corner under the light opposite her hay. 
BTW thanks for visiting her website!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Minelson said:


> I just told hubby I want one of those cameras for my birthday (nov) or Christmas...long wait! I showed it to him but she must be out stretching. We'll check it out again later tonight. I'll make the popcorn! lol!



You'll never get any sleep with one of those camera's. You'll be up all night eating popcorn & watching all your little critters!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Backfourty said:


> You'll never get any sleep with one of those camera's. You'll be up all night eating popcorn & watching all your little critters!


I know it! And I would be watching even though nobody's preggos...just to watch. hmmm...maybe I'm a little creepy.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

haha, I do all the time!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Shyanne...can you post a link to the kind of monitor you have? I googled Kinfo and couldn't find it.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

sure let me find one.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

ok here is one on ebay...
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Color-2-5-LC...go=CRX&its=C%2BS&itu=SI%2BUA%2BLM&otn=5&ps=63


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

ShyAnne said:


> ok here is one on ebay...
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Color-2-5-LC...go=CRX&its=C%2BS&itu=SI%2BUA%2BLM&otn=5&ps=63


Thanks! how far away is yours from the monitor...mine would be pretty far away


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Mine is about 50 yards away from base and there are trees and a metal roof shed. It does excellent.

Ok latest update on Ruthie.

Pics from this am:
http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/goats/1-03-10-10am015.jpg


pic from 3 hrs later!
http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/goats/1-03-10-1pm004.jpg


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

The Am pic looks like she dropped but the PM pic looks like she didn't I think she is standing in that corner reading the Doe's Code!!


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL, I see a big change in her udder though
And she has been rocking on her back legs... weird
here is the cam link for page 2
http://holly.camstreams.com/


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I get this everytime I try to look at page I remeber maybe it was you in the spring that I was trying to look at a stream and I got locked out for some reason

403 Forbidden
Your IP Address has been banned from viewing this stream - this was set by the broadcaster.

If you believe this to be in error, please make contact with the broadcaster and NOT Camstreams management who have no control over who broadcasters choose to ban.

Also you said you hooked up a dazzle ? (what is a dazzle) I am GOING to buy myself a cam when hubbie gets paycheck as we cashed in his 2 holidays, he just doesn't realize it yet. And would love to be able to watch myself on the laptop when I am away from home.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I am going to unban everything, maybe that will help.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I was able to get in this time, Thanks I need a break from thinking about the months it will be until mine kid!!


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Glad you can get on now!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

luvzmybabz said:


> I was able to get in this time, Thanks I need a break from thinking about the months it will be until mine kid!!


You just had a little doe, right? How is she doing? I remember the difficult birth. She is sure a cutie!


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

I just saw you out with Ruthie checking ligaments and taking pictures. Any changes?


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

The cam is awesome and the goat is just too cute!


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

ok, she is still hanging on. LOL
Her udder is still filling a bit each day...her tummy has dropped in the past few days.

Here are the latest pics.


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

is the cam messed up?:Bawling:
trying to get my fix, here.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I would say on the 11th, One boy One Girl...maybe B, G, G.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I tried to fix the cam its still a bit static.But much better.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

love that cam!! Oh just cant wait till she births!


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I am still crossing my fingers for twin does!LOL


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Does she always have this much trouble getting comfortable or should I change my guess?


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

twins,buck and doe the 6th


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

Quads, 2/2 on the 9th


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

She seems to be at a standstill today. Although this am I could barely feel ligs, so maybe the calm before the storm.


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

she seems more restless, seems like my girl was the day before she kidded back in November. I think youre close, but this is coming from a novice


----------



## MissyMoo (Jan 29, 2009)

Twins, on the 8th.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Yesterday she was Okay with the chicken in the stall with her but a bit ago I saw her get irratated with the chicken in the stall different chicken but could mean she is getting nestylike ( yes this is a word I made it up to explain to hubby).


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

She has a few hours to drop so I can win.


Come on trips!!!!! :baby04:


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

02/10, twins


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Guess I should have looked at the updates first lol


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

southerngurl said:


> Guess I should have looked at the updates first lol


lol!

Update
pics
before and now


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

She's a pretty thing! Cracks me up that I always think the mama's can't get ANY bigger... and then they do.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

It looks like she has dropped quite a bit.


----------



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

I think it will be very soon- look how sunken in she is in the rear!


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I hope so!
I cant feel ligs but she isnt very still.


----------



## eross230 (Apr 28, 2006)

Go Ruthie!!!!!


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

Well I guess I lost the pool then. LOL


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

How is she doing today?


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Still preggers! Hows yours?!


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

The same LOL!!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I would say within 24 hours on Ruthie. Is her tail arching?


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

I dont know what she is doing! But whatever it is it isnt labor. Silly doe.
Maybe next yr she will kid LOL!


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey yall, I am testing my cam right now so it will say offline... be back up soon!


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

ok switched over to a new site with better bandwith and more viewers here is the new link:
http://themysticalmini.net/gretasgifts/x7chat2_0_5_1/x7chat2/index.php


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm glad I checked this thread. I was wondering why I couldn't see the cam anymore. Thanks for the new link. What's going on with her today? Any changes?


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

It says I need to log in.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

You have to register.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

its free so just register!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Well I am still in the running, I said twins, both doelings Born on January 11th! Go Ruthie!


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

{{{{biting fingernails}}}}


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

we are back at camstreams for a bit. We now can host 50 viewers so visit us there:
http://holly.camstreams.com/


----------



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

btw- you don't actually have to register on the other one. Just type your name like you already are and they'll let you in (no password necessary)


----------



## petaddict (Apr 10, 2009)

I can't get on to see this morning. Something wrong?


----------



## eross230 (Apr 28, 2006)

Go here: http://holly.camstreams.com/


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm bumping this so I can get to the link easier


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I go into the bedroom as soon as huby gets home from work, That is my Quiet time . It is so funny now when I call my hubby and ask when he is coming to bed he says " just let me check on the goat, and she if she has had her babies yet", I know none of mine are due until April he has to check the cam everynight before bed.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh, I just love watching the cam


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I love watching too


----------



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

What? Offline?? I need my fix!!


----------



## ntjpm (Sep 1, 2008)

http://themysticalmini.net/gretasgifts/x7chat2_0_5_1/x7chat2/index.php

She is back at Mystics site. 

Tracy


----------



## QoTL (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I can't believe no babies yet! She's laughing at all of us right now I think!


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm getting confused.. What site are we viewing today for the cam of Ruthie/Tuesday Jan 12th?


----------



## deafgoatlady (Sep 5, 2007)

mommagoat61 use this web page http://themysticalmini.net/gretasgif...hat2/index.php


----------



## momagoat61 (Mar 30, 2008)

Well that don't work for my either. Any news today on Ruthie? Thanks


----------



## Cashewnut (Aug 30, 2009)

No babies as of 6:30PM tonight and the link on post 92 works.


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

I love the set up so we can all see what is going on. Its weird, I can go outside and look at goats laying around all day long, but I just love watching her! She is a very nice looking doe. My DS saw her and now he wants a boer.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

This is so much fun to watch !! LOL....guess it don't take much to entertain some of us.....LOL........the waiting sucks !!
Hope she pops soon............


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Gotta love Goat TV!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

How is she doing? You realize that you have many followers who are on pins and needles!:bouncy:


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL, thanks yall for all the support!

Here is a pic of Ruthie today
http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/goats/1-14-10-1130am008.jpg

And last night I went out to check on Ruthie and found that Hollie did this!:
http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/goats/1-13-10-8pm030.jpg


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

ShyAnne said:


> LOL, thanks yall for all the support!
> 
> 
> And last night I went out to check on Ruthie and found that Hollie did this!:
> http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/goats/1-13-10-8pm030.jpg


Were you expecting that! Here all eyes are on Ruthie and Hollie has one!
Cute baby!!!:clap:


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Not at all! Hollie had been bred and was due about the first of Jan, however she did not show signs of being pregnant. She was normal sided, no udder to speak of. Normally she is very touchy when pregnant and was not touchy at all. So I was surprised when I saw the little buck!
She has an udder this am lol....little fella is drinking great!

Another never can tell.......


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

congrats to you and Holly! what a cutie!


----------



## stargazer (Mar 6, 2009)

What a cute little fella! AND what a great surprise! Congratulations.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

ShyAnne said:


> Not at all! Hollie had been bred and was due about the first of Jan, however she did not show signs of being pregnant. She was normal sided, no udder to speak of. Normally she is very touchy when pregnant and was not touchy at all. So I was surprised when I saw the little buck!
> She has an udder this am lol....little fella is drinking great!
> 
> Another never can tell.......


That is really funny...I hope you let Ruthie in on the details!


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

I can't get in to the webcam. Is it down?


----------



## stargazer (Mar 6, 2009)

I can't log in either.


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

OH NO...we're gonna miss it!


----------



## Cashewnut (Aug 30, 2009)

It works for me, no babies yet. Use post 92 link.


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

I tried that link. Nothing is working for me. It says my username or password is incorrect, but I'm putting it in correctly. I'm suffering from GoatTV withdrawal!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I used the link in post #92 above and it works for me....she is just laying there at the moment


----------



## stargazer (Mar 6, 2009)

Starsmom --- I couldn't get in either so I registered again. I added a # to my old name. Hope it works for you.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

I can't get logged in either.........any babies yet??


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm bumping this again so I get to the link easier


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

My daily bump


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow! No babies yet? I can't get the cam on my iPhone  so no goat tv for me. Hope she's doing okay and can't wait to see pics! Keep us updated please!?


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

come on Ruthie!


----------



## ntjpm (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok, what is going on. Ruthie has either given birth to a horse or she has become a horse??? What's up.. Anyone know!!

Tracy in WA


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL< she is out in the pasture and the mini mule keeps eating her bed LOL!

Ruthie is NEVER going to kid. sigh.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

And I thought I was missing the whole thing while HT was down....


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

Did I say Jan 9th, i meant Feb 9th.... still quads though <G>


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

My computer says I need to install windows media player 11, which I already have grrrr.


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

What's happening?? The camera is somewhere different or the pen is set up different or something! What is it???


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I see Sara...The dog that is due to have puppies anytime now. I think everyone has given up on Ruthie!!!LOL!!


----------



## ntjpm (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes, that is Sara. Ruthie is just not doing anything yet :sobshe won't uncross her legs) and Sara is showing signs of whelping sometime very, very soon. So Holly temporarily moved the camera. 

Have a great day, Tracy in WA


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Natural Beauty Farm said:


> Did I say Jan 9th, i meant Feb 9th.... still quads though <G>



I said January 11th! I want to change to Febuary 11th! Hahaha!
I think she's saving those babies till we all give up & no one's looking!


----------



## mrs.H (Mar 6, 2003)

:shrug: no goat, no dog, no mule, shees! I can go look at my own goat who won't uncross her legs


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

hahaha, I swear my critters never want to give up the babies!


----------



## DairyGoatSlave (Dec 27, 2008)

XD i think im going to have babies soon!

and southerngurl im having the same problem


----------



## Cara (May 9, 2002)

PUPPIES!!! Yay! How many?


----------



## gonepostal (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't know how many she ended up with, but when I logged off yesterday, she was up to 7 girls, i think!


----------



## ntjpm (Sep 1, 2008)

11 was the final total. 8 girls 3 boys. 

Tracy in WA


----------



## gonepostal (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh my gosh! Mama is going to have her paws full!


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes the puppies are doing awesome as is Sara! 
http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/dogs/1-30-10029.jpg

Ruthie is back on cam she has decided to become horrible sunk in and boney around the tail. Maybe, just maybe she will kid soon.
http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp317/ShyBon/goats/1-31-10010.jpg


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

OK after seeing Ruthie's pic I am going for February 16, twins both bucks (because when you want girls you get nothing but bucks!) She has the same body shape as our doe due the 16th, belly has dropped, sunk in around hip bones and starting to loose her ligaments around her tail.....


----------



## General Brown (Jan 10, 2008)

Sarah...Ruthie kidded last night. See the thread "Ruthie's in labor".

1 buckling and 1 doeling.


----------

